# Cornus mas - do i have something special ?



## Molokai (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep, its dogwood again. I found very nice piece in FIL (father-in-law) fire wood pile. 
Looks amazing and i have three pieces about 12 inch long, this is the thickest. This nice grain goes all the way. Chainsaw crosscut photo moistened with water. Going to process the wood and cut it into bangle material. Will take better photos when i do that.
Has anyone seen dogwood looks like this ?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 28, 2014)

That stuff was in the burn pile because it is hazardous to your health if you send to me I will burn it for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 28, 2014)

No, send it to me. I have a fool proof method of rendering wood absolutely worthless .. err I mean safe. I place it on my lathe and work diligently to convert any size wood to a pile of shaving. I have done this many times over the years and rendered many a wood blank to unrecognizable pile of dust and shavings. A lot of practice.

It will be safe with me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow ... that looks more like olive than dogwood (but it's believable as dogwood). Nice find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 30, 2014)

Here is update on the photos, taken on cloudy day.
First two dry, third and four with mineral spirits and bark.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 30, 2014)

nice wood ... good pics too. Too bad about the burned out areas but there's a lot of good stuff there.

Do you happen to know what particular kind of dogwood it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2014)

That's some really super feather crotch. Nice find Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 30, 2014)

phinds said:


> nice wood ... good pics too. Too bad about the burned out areas but there's a lot of good stuff there.
> 
> Do you happen to know what particular kind of dogwood it is?


The best i have found is Cornus mas.
Difficult to tell because i have not cut the tree


----------



## phinds (Oct 30, 2014)

Molokai said:


> The best i have found is Cornus mas.
> Difficult to tell because i have not cut the tree


DOH ! You SAID Cornus mas in the first place. My short term memory is terrible. What were we talking about?


----------

